# Boardbag - 157 in a 156??



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Slush Puppie said:


> Looking to buy a wheelie board bag and board is a 154 - so the 156 bag would be spot on.
> 
> BUT will probably need to share the bag with some friends on a trip next year and one of them has a 157...
> 
> ...


Go with the 166, i got a 166 for my 152 board, its great to have all the extra room! i can fit all my gear in that bag, boots, helmet, gogs, pants, coat, even underlayers, gloves. Makes things so much easier!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

notter123 said:


> Go with the 166, i got a 166 for my 152 board, its great to have all the extra room! i can fit all my gear in that bag, boots, helmet, gogs, pants, coat, even underlayers, gloves. Makes things so much easier!


This is what i did too, i dont remember if mine was 166 but it was a lot bigger than my board. When I do trips I can fit my jacket, pants, boots and a bucnh of other things in there no prob


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

you're gonna wanna go big on the bag. especially if you're going to any airport. i just throw all my stuff in my rolling dakine board bag and im off. even my clothing for non-snowboarding activities fits...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Anyone know if the 157 would squeeze in? Or do I have to just get a 166??
> 
> Thanks if you can help


Putting a 157 into a 156 bag is equivalent to crossing the streams with your ghost busters laser. You will mess with time itself if you do this and may be the cause for another zombie appocolypse. Best to go the 166, I've got one (ride a 53) and as the others have said, the extra room is advantageous. Plus....what if you decide to get a longer board later on?


----------

